# route 66



## koco (Jul 10, 2015)

Heeey 
what you tell to hitchhiking route 66? We have to go from chicago to portland. in a half of august.you think its possible?? Give us some tips


----------



## Brother X (Jul 10, 2015)

I've hitched and rode motorcycle across 66 a few times. It goes from Chicago to Santa Monica so you'll have to go north after LA to get to Portland. There are stretches where you will veer on to interstates and then back on to old 66 and it's not always clear. I plotted it out on a US map the first time and used a few 66 travel books to make sure I was traveling on the original 66 as much as is still possible. It is very scenic, especially in the desert southwest areas.


----------

